# Pas de syncgronisation avec itunes



## louile (30 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Voilà j'ai un soucis lorsque que je veux synchroniser mon ipad 4 pour avoir d'autres applications, mettre de la nouvelle musique etc ... cela ne fonctionne pas. Après restauration de la sauvegarde, arrêt forcé de l'ipad et redémarrage etc .. rien n'y fait je n'arrive pas à synchroniser malgré que la sauvegarde se réalise...

Voici le message d'erreur que cela me met : 







Auriez vous vécu la même chose ? je suis sur un ipad 4 avec IOS 7.0.2

J'ai fait la dernière mise a jour en OTA et je n'avais pas synchroniser depuis. De plus lorsque je veux restaurer, via itunes il me dit de télécharger la dernière mise à jour alors que justement celui-ci est à jour ... 

Quel serait la solution, downgrade  ? restaurer et retélecharger la MAJ ? ...

Je tiens aussi à préciser quelques lags depuis avec le multitouch, en particulier lorsque j'utilise les 5 doigts pour quitter une appli. 

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Lauange (1 Octobre 2013)

Oui, cela m'arrive de temps en temps. Je redémarre l'ipad et l'ordi puis généralement cela rentre dans l'ordre.


----------

